# where to buy blades



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

where is the best place to buy blades to paint? looking for colorado willow and hatchets in gold and silver 


thanks


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Google Search These Places: lure parts online...barlows fishing tackle...janns netcraft...cabelas (especially the bargain cave section). Buy your hooks from Captain Hooks Discount Warehouse.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Worth co. of Stevens Point, Wisconsin is the maker of most of these blades. You
can buy from them but I think they have minimum orders. Used to by all mine
For ice jigs, spinner baits and inlines. I have made ice jig/spoons out of the small
size spinner blades, but they sell several styles of spoon type. A lot of the major
lure makers buy from them. At extra cost they will stamp with logo. Basically
where ever you buy them they come from Worth.


----------



## catch (Feb 11, 2011)

Peerless Predator off Superior in C-Town has a nice assortment of Blades
216-431-6905


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These 3 replies really have it covered well.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ignorant Hillbilly
What is C-town, Columbus or Cleveland?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> Ignorant Hillbilly
> What is C-town, Columbus or Cleveland?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Ctown is cleveland


----------

